# Official Clippers @ Bulls. 7:30pm cst WGN NBALP



## truebluefan

I finally get to see a game. 

Clippers were beaten badly this evening by the Knicks. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041112/LACNYK/boxscore.html

We are winless of course. 0-3 Clippers are 3-3. One of their wins was @ GS, the other @ Indy. They beat the Pacers bad.Tonights game was the first time they had allowed a team to score 100 pts against them They were averaging, allowing just 86 a game. They score, over 97 a game until this evening. Four of their players are averaging over 15 pts a game each. They do not have much depth. They have five players averaging over 30 minutes a game. That could work to our advantage. 

We are 0-3. We score 90 a game. About the same as we did last year and as of now, we are giving up over 101. We average 20 t/o a game Way to high. However, we make the other team commit over 24 a game. Outstanding. 

Deng is averaging over 20 pts a game. More than any Clipper at this time. Loul is a real find! I am glad we have him. Even though Pax drafted him to trade away, he is not hurting us at all. We have three players averaging over 11 pts a ga,e Hinrich is over 18 and Nocioni is just over 11 a game. Andres is averaging almost 10 boards a game. Deng is just over 7.


----------



## DaBullz

Nice, TBF.

Here's the interesting stats:

Deng shooting 44.8%
Harrington 47.8%
Griffin 47.6%
Chandler 57.1%
AD 67%
Reiner 75%

Yet as a team, we're shooting 37.9%.

Hinrich 35.9%
Nocioni 27.9%
Gordon 31%
Curry 20%
Duhon 12.5%
Piatkowski 25%

In spite of the talk he's a bust, Gordon is averaging 8.7 PPG in just 19.3 Min/Game.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nice, TBF.
> 
> Here's the interesting stats:
> 
> Deng shooting 44.8%
> Harrington 47.8%
> Griffin 47.6%
> Chandler 57.1%
> AD 67%
> Reiner 75%
> 
> Yet as a team, we're shooting 37.9%.
> 
> Hinrich 35.9%
> Nocioni 27.9%
> Gordon 31%
> Curry 20%
> Duhon 12.5%
> Piatkowski 25%
> 
> In spite of the talk he's a bust, Gordon is averaging 8.7 PPG in just 19.3 Min/Game.


You are right. I agree about Gordon. Duhon 13%? Ouch.


----------



## JRose5

I'll call a Bulls win, just because I want to believe that.

I'll say.. 
Bulls 97
Clips 91

Hinrich 19, 6 assists


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Nice, TBF.
> 
> Here's the interesting stats:
> 
> Deng shooting 44.8%
> Harrington 47.8%
> Griffin 47.6%
> Chandler 57.1%
> AD 67%
> Reiner 75%
> 
> Yet as a team, we're shooting 37.9%.
> 
> Hinrich 35.9%
> Nocioni 27.9%
> Gordon 31%
> Curry 20%
> Duhon 12.5%
> Piatkowski 25%
> 
> In spite of the talk he's a bust, Gordon is averaging 8.7 PPG in just 19.3 Min/Game.



Just seeing those numbers I dont know whether I want to laugh or cry .Our shooting specialists we brought in is shooting 25% :laugh:  

I just want a win tomorrow


----------



## chifaninca

DaBullz -


No one's a bust for not scoring alot. Hell, our entire team, sans Deng, would be busts.

It's the rest of their efforts that make them busts or not worth playing time.

If we just want scoring.....bring in my guy Pargo.

We need more than scoring. 

You have to contribute on D, assists and play your arse off. That's why Hinrich can shoot 10-30 and be praised for having an "MJ type" game. None of our guys are lighting the NBA on fire. But some are definitely earning their minutes more than others.


That being said -

Bulls 103
Clippers 99


----------



## truebluefan

I find it interesting that we are scoring 90 pts a game without Currys offense. Some of us wondered where the scoring would come from one when Jamal left us. Scoring is not the problem, if Curry gets it going.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Finally a game I'll get to see.. I can't wait to see these bulls play.. I love how I never get bulls games, but now I can watch this one on a clipper channel and a bulls channel..


----------



## BenDengGo

bulls 85
clippers 97

deng with 21/8


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I find it interesting that we are scoring 90 pts a game without Currys offense. Some of us wondered where the scoring would come from one when Jamal left us. Scoring is not the problem, if Curry gets it going.


i dont know i'd agree , the bulls are shooting 37.9 % for that 90 a game getting 18 more shots a game while scoring almost points 12 a game fewer.

scoring is a problem, a big one right now we aren't going to win many games with that kind of efficiency.


----------



## T.Shock

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont know i'd agree , the bulls are shooting 37.9 % for that 90 a game getting 18 more shots a game while scoring almost points 12 a game fewer.
> 
> scoring is a problem, a big one right now we aren't going to win many games with that kind of efficiency.


Well I think that's the point. Scoring isn't the problem...efficiency on the other hand...IS. We shoot 37 percent and score 90, they shoot 50 percent and score 105. You don't win that way.


----------



## Hustle

Deng should replace Gordon at the 2 for this one. I don't want to see Bobby Simmons drop 30. Kaman is out, and the Clips bench is probably the worst in the league.

Bulls 104
LAC 91

Eddy plays a great game and gets cheered on as the Bulls take the game a way. X

* I agree lets get Pargo active and put Pike down


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I think that's the point. Scoring isn't the problem...efficiency on the other hand...IS. We shoot 37 percent and score 90, they shoot 50 percent and score 105. You don't win that way.


You got it!


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> In spite of the talk he's a bust, Gordon is averaging 8.7 PPG in just 19.3 Min/Game.


so gordon is a bust after 3 NBA games?


----------



## Bullsmaniac

It's all the little things that don't show up on stat sheets that matter. If their shooting is down there's still thing everybody on this team should do....DEFENSE! Hustle on defense will not only produce TOs for the opposing team but will get the crowd excited. Chicago is a defensive minded crowd. We love our defense here (see the Bears). Just seeing the entire team give it their all is a major improvement from the past 6 years. Grinding, scrapping, diving, blocking, getting charged at etc. Everbody on the floor should be required to do all of these things every single game.


----------



## JRose5

From myBulls:
*
Probable Bulls Starters 

Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 44 Adrian Griffin 6-5 | 230 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 3 Tyson Chandler 7-1 | 235 
Center 2 Eddy Curry 6-11 | 285 
*


----------



## JPBulls

Clips 111
Bulls 90

Rick Brunson with 32/12/12...

Weak bench with Brunson on it, PLEASE!!!


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think you guys noticed but this is a saturday game on WGN superstation, which means two things:
1. I get to see our Bulls play with my own eyes.

2. The Bulls will win.

They always win on WGN saturdays. Tonight will be no diffrent.

Bulls-89
Clips-82

Deng-27


----------



## bullet

lets go for 1st win for Bulls


Bulls 94

Clips 90


Ben - 23


----------



## transplant

I'm very anxious to see how Curry comes out for this game. He's had a tough week.

He could show us a little something by taking out a some of his frustration on the Clips. He hasn't shown himself to be this sort of guy, but I just wanna see how he reacts.

Many fans will come prepared to rip young Eddy a new body cavity. Only one way to avoid it.

Eddy, come ready to kick some *** and take some names.


----------



## ScottMay

104









89


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> I'm very anxious to see how Curry comes out for this game. He's had a tough week.
> 
> He could show us a little something by taking out a some of his frustration on the Clips. He hasn't shown himself to be this sort of guy, but I just wanna see how he reacts.
> 
> Many fans will come prepared to rip young Eddy a new body cavity. Only one way to avoid it.
> 
> Eddy, come ready to kick some *** and take some names.


No offense, but this post made me laugh out loud.

Has Eddy ever kicked anyone's *** in his life? At least when a season wasn't a wash?

Chris Wilcox is salivating right now. He can practically taste a 22/15 game and lots of love from whoever's anchoring tonight's SportsCenters.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> Has Eddy ever kicked anyone's *** in his life? At least when a season wasn't a wash?


Does punching Brenda Haywood in the nuts count?


----------



## hobojoe

103








98










22 Points, 12 Rebounds, 3 Blocks







17 Points, 8 Rebounds, 3 Assists


----------



## Da Grinch

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I think that's the point. Scoring isn't the problem...efficiency on the other hand...IS. We shoot 37 percent and score 90, they shoot 50 percent and score 105. You don't win that way.


you can get more points by playing in OT games and playing a faster pace ( in non overtime games the bulls are avg. 82) that doesn't mean you are scoring well , it just means you are getting more opportunities to score.

its like a baseball team that plays more x-tra inning games and counts their hit totals instead of their batting avg. as the indicator of how well they are hitting.

edit. : the bulls 90 points agame is 26th out of the the 30 teams .

http://aol.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable1.html

in FG% 29th out of 30.

either way the bulls have to do alot better in this area.


----------



## Hustle

If Eddy has a bad game the UC might just boo him into the locker room. But as much as I wish Eddy would put it together, if he plays well tonight it just further improves the theory that Eddy has just not been giving 100%. 

Tonight is going to be huge for Eddy and the Bulls. A blowout loss should completly and utterly squash any hope we had of being entertained by this team.

Biggest Game of the Year. 

Curry 24 and 9 X


----------



## spongyfungy

This is a superstation game so I think the whole country can catch this thrilling match between these two winning franchises.

:laugh:


----------



## yodurk

I hope Duhon starts alongside Kirk in the backcourt. Despite Duhon's 13% shooting, he's done everything GREAT. And before judging that 13% shooting, keep in mind he's taken only like 16 shots all season...many players take that many shots in a single game and will occasionally hit 13%. Give Duhon some more time to find his shot, which usually comes around more than the other things. I think playing Kirk off the ball will help his shooting accuracy since Duhon is so good at controlling the pace of the game.


----------



## Bulls96

My free professional prediction:

Unfortunately, Clips will win today.


----------



## deranged40

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> From myBulls:
> *
> Probable Bulls Starters
> 
> Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190
> Guard 44 Adrian Griffin 6-5 | 230
> Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225
> Forward 3 Tyson Chandler 7-1 | 235
> Center 2 Eddy Curry 6-11 | 285
> *


Deng isn't starting? :no:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng isn't starting? :no:


I'm not sure how accurate those newsletters are, so thats not set in stone.

Though Deng certainly deserves to start.


----------



## ChiBulls2315

Alright, first dubya tonite. Bulls pull it out 92-87. 

Curry with 17 points and 7 boards. 
Deng with 20 and 10.


----------



## TripleDouble

This is a big game. If Curry and the Bulls come up and stink the joint up again, it will take alot to earn the fans optimism back. If Curry comes back with a real strong effort that goes a long way to convince me about his intestinal fortitude.


----------



## JRose5

Pike starting.


----------



## BG7

Elton Brand
Bobby Simmons
Chris Wilcox
Marko Jaric
Corey Maggette 

Starting for the Clippers

For the Bulls:

Tyson Chandler
Andres Nocioni
Eddy Curry
Eric Piatowski
Kirk Hinrich

Great Piatowski starting mark the loss.

Curry looks focused.

Skiles is a stupid moron gremlin. Start Deng instead of Gordon, not a guy worse then Gordon.


----------



## futuristxen

Let's GO BULLIES!!!!

:woot:


----------



## DaBullz

Announcers joking about how the Alan Parsons bit at the beginning used to be intimidating.

Starting lineup for the Bulls.

Chandler
Nocioni
Curry
Polish Rifle
Hinrich

Starting lineup for the Clips

Brand
Simmons
Wilcox
Magette
Jaric

I'm betting it's make or break time for Pike.


----------



## BG7

Lets get started with the tip off. Tyson Chandler tips it to Marko Jaric. Wrong team. Simmons misses the jumper, Tyson Chandler rebound. Hinrich off of a Chandler pick, missed little jump shot about 10 ft out. Brand scores nicely on Chandler. Tyson a nice jump shot over Elton Brand. Wilcox travel. Brand looks dangerous better not let him abuse us too much.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni turnover. Jaric to Wilcox for the monster jam. Jaric another steal, he misses the layup, and Simmons cleans up the trash. Curry fade away shot, fouled by Marko Jaric.


----------



## spongyfungy

Jaric plays the passing lanes like crazy. We need to BOUNCE PASS.


----------



## BG7

Eddy Curry makes the first free throw, bouncing around like gumballs. Makes the second in the same fashion. Maggette off of a Wilcox screen. Missed shot. Hinrich tries to pass to Curry kicked out of bounds by Marko Jaric, this aint soccer. Hinrich to Chapu three pointer ! Wilcox throws the ball away.

7-6 Bulls


----------



## BG7

Curry misses a hook shot, Wilcox rebound. Jaric passes to Elton Brand, for the easy basket. Wilcox knocks the Ball away. Hinrich to a cutting Nocioni for a layup. Jaric miss. Hinrich too Chandler, Chandler swishes a midrange jump shot. Clippers miss, Chandler rebound. Chandler lobs it to Curry for allyoop, Brand knocks it out.

11-8 Bulls


----------



## JRose5

Chandler two Js.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni to Hinrich, 3 pointer. Piatowski steals ball, Nocioni missed layup. Simmons deep 2. Hinrich miss, Curry tips it and gets fouled. Timeout Bulls.

16-10 Bulls lead.


----------



## Chicago N VA

16 - 10 Bulls lead. Wow.


----------



## JRose5

Not looking so horrible so far.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Though Deng certainly deserves to start.


Remember...the Bulls are going to bring him along slowly.

I didn't get to make a prediction before the game, but it would have been loss, with a 35pt output from Eddy.

Nice looking J, Mr. Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz

Score is Clippers East 16, Clippers West 10


----------



## BG7

Things are just falling for us right now. We have to work on getting the ball to Eddy in the post a little bit more then we are. Right now Eddy is scoring on Tyson Chandler type garbage tips. Chandler has made some nice long jumpshots. He has good form, but it looks akward because of his long arms. Hinrich and Nocioni aren't trying to do too much, and are just doing their roles, which is a very good sign.


----------



## TripleDouble

how will the tenor of this board change if EC, after all the controversy, scores 25 tonight and we win?


----------



## DaBullz

Curry playing aggressive defense, then gave up. Wilcox goes right around him and Chandler gets the foul on the help D.


----------



## futuristxen

I agree. Things are just falling our way right now. We need to establish Eddy inside. We suck at the entry pass. Horrible spacing.


----------



## BG7

Cuury makes his 3rd freethrow of the night. Thats 5 points for him. Foul on Tyson Chandler, from a driving Wilcox. Should of been a charge Chandler had his arms straight up, and had his feet planted. Wilcox makes both of the free throws. Hinrich tries to pass to Eddy knocked out of bounds.


----------



## bulls

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> how will the tenor of this board change if EC, after all the controversy, scores 25 tonight and we win?


that will be funny as hell to see all the " dont trade eddy" and "ive always thought he was good" threads poping up LOL


----------



## JRose5

Even Hinrich having difficulties getting it into the post.

Curry with the putback slam, very nice.


----------



## BG7

Wilcox blocks Curry inside. Simmons makes a reversed layup. Jaric kicks the ball again, yeesh, it aint soccer. Polish rifle miss, Curry tip in dunk it was amazing he jumped. Brand to Maggette.

19-16 Bulls


----------



## BG7

Flying Argentinian makes a floater while flying out of control. Brand miss, Chandler rebound. Nocioni turnover. Foul on Curry for trippin up Jaric.

21-16 Bulls


----------



## JRose5

Nice ball movement, a Curry pass out of a double team, and a made three pointer.
Wow.

3 Strange occurences.


----------



## BG7

Three second violation on Bobby Simmons. Curry passes out of triple team to Nocioni, who passes it to Hinrich, for three! Maggette miss, Brand loose ball foul. Clippers timeout.

24-16 Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz

Clippers East shooting .571 from the field.
Clippers West shooting .538


----------



## BG7

We need to get a point guard that can pass into the post better. You'd think Hinrich would be good at it because he played with Collison, or Gordon because he played with Okafur, or Duhon because he played with Boozer. It should be interesting.


----------



## lister333

so far completely different start from what happened in the last games.


----------



## GB

Someones shooting touch is back...


----------



## lister333

lets see how gordon and deng will handle the second string lineup


----------



## BG7

Nocioni offensive foul, Antonio Davis and Ben Gordon in the game. Foul on Gordon, he tried to jump over his guys back. Nocioni monster board. Curry in out of control shot, good and fouled.


----------



## JRose5

Double digits Bulls lead, mark it!

Someone get a screen cap.


----------



## Yao Mania

I cant' believe Deng's still not in the game!!!

nice to see the Bulls winning though


----------



## L.O.B

Holy Cow, Eddy has 10 points already


----------



## JRose5

Curry looking competent even, with a couple passes out of a double team, and a nice feed to Davis which he got fouled on.

:yes:


----------



## L.O.B

Wilcox stole my Mom's macrame plant holder.


----------



## Snuffleupagus

Eddy Curry is passing the basketball extremely well. :yes:


----------



## BG7

Shaun Livinston in for Clippers. Curry makes the freethrow. Shaun Livingston rebound, Curry jumps for a rebound. Hinrich fumbles and recovers it. To Curry at the three point line, to Davis, and fouled by Wilccox. Deng in. Davis makes the first. Eilvoc out, David misses. Davis with the foul.


----------



## JRose5

Even Gordon making shots.
Hinrich 6 points, 4 assists.

Livingston with a great pass.


----------



## L.O.B

Damn that was a sweet pass by Levingston, that kid has skills


----------



## DaBullz

No team can lose if it shoots 68%


----------



## BG7

Moore misses the first. Makes the second. Hinrich to Gordon, GOOD ! Livinston lobs Maggete Davis foul, it appears Chandler is in for Curry. Makes the first. And the second. Duhon also in. Davis makes a jump shot. Maggette makes a shot, from what Red Kerr says is his magic spot. Chandler with a buzzer beating, super ugly, shot.

34-21 end of the first quarter.

Eddy Curry with 11 points.


----------



## GB

This hot shooting streak can't last...


----------



## MikeDC

Davis passes to Chandler for a dunk. That's the kind of thing I want to see more of. Get the ball to our big kids where they can do something with it!


----------



## lister333

seems like the bulls are moving the ball much better than the last three games


----------



## VincentVega

Pretty decent 1st Q. Hope Deng can knock some down and get it going in the 2nd.

Curry and Noc playing well.


----------



## futuristxen

:sigh: waiting for the other shoe to drop.:sigh: 

This can't hold up.


----------



## MikeDC

We'll shoot fine as long as we keep getting the ball close to the basket.


----------



## BG7

Gordon can just lose his guy on offense. He will be fine in the long run. It was first game jitters, or Deer in Headlights, to start it off, but he looks great now. Bulls are basing the offense around Curry, and that is why they are having success. They got to keep it up, and contiue establishing the post.


----------



## Ron Mexico

nice quarter for Curry, I'm hoping deng also plays wells so I can trade them in my fantasy league


----------



## JRose5

Holy **** now that was scrappy.


----------



## JRose5

Gordon is all over the ****ing place.


----------



## chifaninca

Deng!!!!!


This is really a different team out there. Of course, they are playing a dishoveled Clipper team.


----------



## BG7

Deng misses a three point shot. Maggette miss, Gordon blowin past everone to miss a layup Deng cleans it up. Maggette another miss, Gordon misses a jumper, Gordon hustle play dives on floor gets the ball, passes it to Davis who is fouled. Makes the first, and the 2nd. Moore makes a nice hook shot. Duhon misses floater, Deng missed tip, Davis gets ball and is fouled by Moore. 

38-23


----------



## MikeDC

We missed Davis... yeah he's old but he's at least kind of a bad ***.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Curry with three boards! Bulls seems to be playing alot bigger and perhaps as a result alot looser. Nice work on the boards by everyone.


----------



## JRose5

Gordon looking ultra aggressive tonight.
Thats what I like to say.


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls are hustling on both sides of the floor. That is sooooo important.

Chandler is keeping his defender honest with his jumper. 

Gordon is active.

Curry is dominant. 

Noci is ugly, but effective.

Davis is methusala and still contributing.

Nice to see the effort.


----------



## L.O.B

If I am dreaming this 1st half, nobody wake me up


----------



## MikeDC

Ben driving hard. If you can't get your shot going, get to the line.


----------



## BG7

Makes 1-2. Clippers turn it over. Gordon drives and is fouled. Gordon misses the first, Curry in for the Bulls. Makes the second. Livingston fouled by Duhon.

40-23 Bulls.


----------



## JRose5

Ate the **** up, nice block.
Gordon with another insane move to the hope, gotta finish them though.

Still, thats what we want to see out of him.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Curry with three boards! Bulls seems to be playing alot bigger


:laugh:


----------



## BG7

Chandler 2 blocked shots on same play. Duhon miss, then Livingston miss, Chandler knocks the ball out of bounds. Timeout Clip Show.

40-23 Bulls


----------



## Snuffleupagus

On offense, Ben Gordon can get ANYWHERE he wants, it's just a matter of making his shots.


----------



## airety

BabyBlueSlugga, I really appreciate the play by play


----------



## lister333

so far we are leading the second quarter too, clippers shooting bad


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler with consecutive blocks....Gordon getting out on the break ...... even though he missed, good to see them push the ball.


Why can't we play with this intensity 90% of the time?

If our guys gave this every night, we'd stop talking about busts and start talking about refinements.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I am pinching myself......


----------



## GB

Runs over...


----------



## JRose5

Ben is on now, about time.


----------



## Philo

Its been, well, 6 years since we have had a start like this!


----------



## chifaninca

Gordon hits a three!!!


Wow, someone but these guys lottery tickets.


----------



## BG7

Wilcox to Moore for a monster dunk. Curry misses downlow, but he got good position. Wilcox miss, Chandler rebound. Duhon to Gordon for three! Livingston miss, Duhon drives down court makes it and is fouled. 

45-25 Bulls

20 Point Lead!!!!!!


----------



## lister333

> If our guys gave this every night, we'd stop talking about busts and start talking about refinements.


agree 100%


----------



## JRose5

Holy **** Gordon!
Where did that come from.


----------



## Snuffleupagus

Holy ****, Gordon is the man.

He broke that guys ankles worse than Jamal could


----------



## airety

Sadly, I can't watch this game. But man oh man, if they really are hustling as hard as everyone says they are, and this is the result? I'm sold on hustle.


----------



## BG7

Duhon, nothing but net on the freethrow. Simmons miss, Curry jumps for the rebound. Gordon makes a floater in the lane. Timeout Clippers.

48-25

Curry and Gordon are playing like the stars they should be. Chandler with the star defense he should always bring, things are going great, too bad it will be gone next game.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> BabyBlueSlugga, I really appreciate the play by play


I think its annoying...I can see the game for myself.


----------



## lister333

best game from gordon so far!!!here come the bulls horse practice!!!


----------



## Snuffleupagus

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Sadly, I can't watch this game. But man oh man, if they really are hustling as hard as everyone says they are, and this is the result? I'm sold on hustle.


They really are, the whole team is all over the place.


----------



## qwerty

Just tuning into the game. How is curry and gordon looking thus far?


----------



## BG7

Gordon, can you say Allen Iverson.


----------



## Yao Mania

48-25 BULLS?!?! Am I seeing this right??


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Just tuning into the game. How is curry and gordon looking thus far?


Both of them looking great so far.


----------



## chifaninca

Curry outmuscling for rebounds, chandler hitting outside shots, Gordon on fire, Hinrich getting a deserved rest, Deng and Noci scrapping, while Duhon stabilizes.............This is so beautiful.


All we need now is Reiner to block an Elton Brand shot.


Seriously good game....and I would feel the same if the Clippers were closer and even ahead by a bucket or two. This is just a really great TEAM effort.


----------



## BG7

Simmons miss, Curry JUMPS for another rebound. Chandler posts up Wilcox, and is fouled.


----------



## GB

Gordons ball-hoggity ways are costing Deng his touches.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I am joying watching the Clippers feed..... before I switched to WGN... there were talking bad about the bulls.

Now.. they are ripping the Clipps.


----------



## BG7

Makes the first, and misses the first, Deng rebound. Works around to Curry for the miss, at least he is getting good position. Defensive 3 seconds on the Bulls. Simmons makes it.


----------



## futuristxen

=



















=


----------



## BG7

Jaric to Simmons for a dunk. Hinrich has fumbilitis, but Clippers tip it out. Hinrich miss, Maggette to Jaric on fast break for the layup. Gordon missed 3, knocked out of bounds.


----------



## chifaninca

Call a TO


----------



## BG7

Maggette strings in the long 2. Timeout Bulls.

49-32


----------



## Ron Mexico

and people want to sat the clippers are turning a new leaf:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca

Wow, get a little success and guys forget what got them a lead.


Hustle, moving the ball around to the open guy and playing tight D..........Not to difficult.


----------



## lister333

litte out of control now.comon guys lets thight´n up a little bit


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Wow, get a little success and guys forget what got them a lead.
> 
> 
> Hustle, moving the ball around to the open guy and playing tight D..........Not to difficult.


Thats what seperates the Spurs from the Bulls, or the good from the bad.


----------



## chifaninca

Eddy....welcome back.

Glad to see Pike will foul out by half time.


----------



## BG7

Curry turnover. Pike foul. Maggette makes first, and the second. Curry scores over the triple team. Moore miss, Brand offensive rebound, makes shot. Curry scores over another triple team. Piatowski foul, Nocioni in for Deng. Nocioni foul.


----------



## Ron Mexico

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what seperates the Spurs from the Bulls, or the good from the bad.


talent?


----------



## BG7

maggette makes the first, and the second. AD miss, Curry tries to tip the ball to a teammate. Hinrich knocks ball out of bounds. Brand miss, Hinrich rebound. Nocioni slicing baseline and fouled.

53-36


----------



## chifaninca

Why can't the Bulls make free throws. They would've beat New Jersey and are hurting themselves bad tonight.


----------



## BG7

A clank on the first shot, and another clank on the second. Maggette miss, gets his own rebound, bad pass to Bramd out of bounds. Davis miss. Blocking foul on Hinrich.

53-38 Bulls.


----------



## HKF

Thatta boy Ben, give em hell.


----------



## chifaninca

Bulls need to keep this lead above 10!


----------



## chifaninca

Is Gordon playing for or against us?


----------



## chifaninca

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!


Now a ten pt. lead. Nice.

Come on guys.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Runs over...



Right you were...


----------



## qwerty




----------



## chifaninca

Bulls up by 8 and Magette at the line. Un frggin Bleapable.


----------



## BG7

Brand makes the first, and the second. Gordon miss. Brand miss, Curry nonjumping rebound. Tyson blocked by Brand shotclock violation. Simmons good, and fouled. Moore makes it. Eddy miss, Hinrich stupid foul on Maggette makes shot, and the freethrow. Nocioni fouled.

53-46


----------



## JRose5

Getting ugly quick.


----------



## lister333

total meltdown


----------



## BG7

Clanks yet another one. Not what you expect from a gold medalist. Clippers timeout.


----------



## MikeDC

F!


----------



## Yao Mania

On the bright side Rick Brunson's in the game :laugh:


----------



## chifaninca

Nocioni can't hit the barn door from the FT line.


Well, like the NJ game. Everyone looks phenomenal for about 17 minutes....and like crap scae the rest of the time.


----------



## DaBullz

All of a sudden, Bulls are down to .463 FG

Just 6-22 in Q2


----------



## Future

What the hell! Has Nocioni always been this ****ty of a free throw shooter?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

The clipps are top 3 in ft attempts. They do not stop playing so we cant be happy we went up 20 because they get to the line and stop the clock thats how they play.

Skiles shouldve kept going with Duhon and Ben while they were hot the only safe lead wouldve been 40-50 pts


----------



## JRose5

Rick ****ing Brunson.


----------



## DaBullz

Brunson comes back to haunt us.

6 point game at end of Q2


----------



## BG7

About time Nocioni makes a free throw. Former Bulls Superstar Rick Brunson makes a buzzer beater.

54-48 Bulls

End of 2nd Quarter.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> This hot shooting streak can't last...


:yes:


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> On the bright side Rick Brunson's in the game :laugh:


Brunson hits a 2 with no time on the clock and are now only down by 6 points at the half.

disgraceful.


----------



## futuristxen

And that is why you have to establish a post game if you are the bulls. Too much dribbling around, too much perimeter poppy ****.

Hinrich is too short to throw the entry pass over the Clippers defenders. Deng and Nocioni should be brought in to do it.


----------



## GB

Hate to be an I told yáll so...


----------



## JRose5

*First Half:* 
Eddy Curry - 14 points, 5 boards
Tyson Chandler - 7 points, 6 boards
Kirk Hinrich - 6 points, 4 assists
Ben Gordon - 8 points
Nocioni - 8 points, 1/4 FTs

Bulls score 34 in the first quarter, 20 in the 2nd.
Clippers score 21 then 27 in the 2nd.


----------



## lister333

more emotios coming on the second half...we blew a 24 point lead in less than 7 minutes


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, TRUTHHURTS*, such sweet thunder*, GB*, L.O.B, Philo, Big_CKansas, Mikedc, Future*, TripleDouble, rwj333, happygrinch, RoRo, airety, Hong Kong Fooey, Half-Life*, The 6ft Hurdle, BullDurf, lister333, JRose5*, Scinos, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, Chicago N VA, Illstate2, mizenkay*, sboydell, MongolianDeathCloud*, Jujuba, ~~~, bbertha37, El Chapu, DaBullz)


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Hate to be an I told yáll so...


When gravity fails, negativity won't pull you through...


----------



## chifaninca

Well, the first quarter was great. Everyone was in sync like never before. The team played liek a team.

Then the second quarter came and they played equally horribull.

Curry petered out. Chandler and Noci were energy, but not much else. Noci and Davis can't sink free throws.

Hinrich is all hustle, no bustle.

Gordon can sometimes appear to be playing for the other team. He has a bad habit of Nocitis..hit a couple of baskets then jack up shots every time the ball ends up in your hands.


----------



## MikeDC

I'm going to avoid cursing these guys by putting the computer down and working out during the second half.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> When gravity fails, negativity won't pull you through...


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm going to avoid cursing these guys by putting the computer down and working out during the second half.


Mike the season is 4 games old and that line is getting used as much as the "jib".


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


Sorry GB, listening to Bill Walton's favorite band doing _Thom Thumb Blues_ right before game time.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

I was actually excited for this team during the 1st quarter.

Second quarter, they just jacked the momentum from us by slowing the game down completely as Truthhurts already mentioned.

The problem with the Bulls is not that they lack talent but they lack the experience and know-how to hack themselves out of a funk.

When were running, were all running, but if no one can get it started, then no one will get it started.


----------



## BG7

The Bovine Report 

*The Good* 

Eddy Curry- 14 Points 5 Rebounds

He looks very good out there. He is playing defense and is attacking the ball. On offense, with missed shots by teammates, he tries to tip it out to other teammates. He is jumping for rebounds and it makes a big difference. He is getting good post position, and the Clippers came back because we stopped establishing the post through him.

Tyson Chandler- 7 Points 5 Rebounds 2 Blocks

He is doing his job. Getting rebounds, making a few shots a game, and with terriffic defense. He is playing within the flow of the game.

Ben Gordon- 8 Points

He is just losing guys on offense. When he gets his shot perfectly under control, he will be impossible to stop.

*The Bad* 

Kirk Hinrich

Man awful game by him. He cannot break a press by the other team, and is passing the ball to Antonio Davis to do so. He either does not want to pass the ball in the post, or doesn't know how to effectively, but either way it is hurting us, and is the reason for the Clippers come back. Add some stupid fouls to that and it looks really bad.

Andres Nocioni- For all the good things he does for the team, he also does a lot of bad things. Very turnover prone. He needs to start making some freethrows to become a good NBA player, right now he is just average.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

BTW, it's weird to associate a Mike Moore with being a twig.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> The problem with the Bulls is not that they lack talent but they lack the experience and know-how to hack themselves out of a funk.


They lack a superstar that can break the other teams run and carry them on his back during times when their shots arn't dropping.


----------



## L.O.B

NewYork losing to Indy by 16, Crawford no points. end of 3.


----------



## lister333

jamal crawford is current the most unregular player in the nba...


----------



## ChiBron

JC has played only 12 mins. in that game so far and he's not in foul trouble. I'm assuming he might've injured himself.


----------



## chifaninca

Why do we have Pike even on the active roster? He is useless.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> JC has played only 12 mins. in that game so far and he's not in foul trouble. I'm assuming he might've injured himself.


It's always a little bloody the first time 
you try to play defense.


----------



## BG7

Curry airball. Simmons makes a shot. Hinrich miss, Chandler offensive rebound, Wilcox fourth foul.

54-50


----------



## ChiBron

We played great ball for the first 18 mins. Both TC and EC looked good TOGETHER, which is a rare occurence. But good things can only last so long with this team. We just fell apart on both ends in the final 6 mins. of the half. 

Scott Skiles = Worst offensive coach in the league.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry airball. Simmons makes a shot. Hinrich miss, Chandler offensive rebound, Wilcox fourth foul.
> 
> 54-50


stop.


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler showing some shooting touch.

Hinrich is not having a good game tonight. He is just out of sync.

My God Pike makes Gordon look like an all-star!


----------



## BG7

Chandler makes the first free throw, and second, he is bending his knees nicely on them. Hinrich another stupid foul. Brand miss, Piatowski the turnover., Simmons knocks it out of bounds, Bulls ball. Curry misses a jumpshot. Wilcox miss, Curry rebound. Hinrich fouled. 

56-50


----------



## chifaninca

We need to go inside to Curry to get a 4th on Wilcox


----------



## GB

ice ice baby.


Curry RIPS the rebound AWAY!!!!



...from Hinrich. :laugh:


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Chandler makes the first free throw, and second, he is bending his knees nicely on them. Hinrich another stupid foul. Brand miss, Piatowski the turnover., Simmons knocks it out of bounds, Bulls ball. Curry misses a jumpshot. Wilcox miss, Curry rebound. Hinrich fouled.
> 
> 56-50


stop.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni driving for the score. Nocioni knocks the ball out of bounds. Maggette to Jaric for three  Curry miss rebound Wilcock. Brand offensive foul, technical foul on Denleavy. Nice teamwork Bulls.


----------



## chifaninca

Can someone tell Curry he's not an outside shooter.

Good team D. One thing I am happy to see less of is the jumping jack D on pump fakes.


----------



## JRose5

Pike free throw.

Now he's earning that start..

:sour:


----------



## BG7

Polish Rifle with the make on the free throw. Hinrich tries to pass knocked out by Clips. Hinrich makes the circus shot. Jaric makes the long 2. Nocioni missed 3, foul on the Bulls. 

61-55

Hinrich has a bloody nose.


----------



## lister333

we need to stablish the post so we can get open shots. Looks like we are forcing them again.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Polish Rifle with the make on the free throw. Hinrich tries to pass knocked out by Clips. Hinrich makes the circus shot. Jaric makes the long 2. Nocioni missed 3, foul on the Bulls.
> 
> 61-55
> 
> Hinrich has a bloody nose.


Gonna has to ignore you if this keeps up...


----------



## BG7

Maggette slices through the Bulls, Nocioni makes shot. Maggette makes the fall away shot. Nocioni miss, Curry rebound miss, Chandler tips ball in. Maggette miss, Curry nonjumping rebound, Pike miss. Jaric fouled by Hinrich. Official timeout. 

65-59 Bulls


----------



## Bulls96

Hi guys,
where is Deng ?


----------



## DaBullz

Clips 5-9 this Q, Bulls 4-12


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Hi guys,
> where is Deng ?


I have been wondering that myself.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Can someone tell Curry he's not an outside shooter.


That's the only way he can get the ball from Hinrich tonight.


----------



## JRose5

I'm pretty sure he's coming in now to guard Maggette, as its not getting done now.


----------



## DaBullz

Piatkowski got his first FT of the season and his first point of the game when he shot that technical foul.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Hi guys,
> where is Deng ?


Bulls are bring him along slowly.


----------



## BG7

Jaric makes the first. Misses second, Chandler rips down the rebound. Jaric strips the ball from Tyson. Brand miss, Chandler rebound. Duhon missed something or other. Brand to Jaric for 3.

65-63


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are bring him along slowly.


Maybe they should think about bringing the Polish Rifle along slowly.


----------



## GB

GO CLIPPERS!!


----------



## futuristxen

That's why you need Deng in the game. For that post entry pass.


----------



## BG7

Curry makes the shot and is fouled!!!!!!! Missed the shot, Clippers rebound. Wilcox gets fouled in traffic.


----------



## Bulls96

Thanks,

I thought may be he was inj.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> That's why you need Deng in the game. For that post entry pass.


First time we saw that in the half.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm sorry folks but Ben Gordon is a ball hogging scrub.


----------



## BG7

Wilcox makes both of the freethrows. Curry miss, Tyson tips it out of bounds. Maggette to Wilcox for the slamajama allyoop. Gordon yet another miss. Curry denies the allyoop. Gordon blocked. Jaric driving fouled by Griffin, shot missed.

67-67


----------



## qwerty

They are about to take the lead for the forst time since the first quarter when they had the lead 8-7.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Clippers leading:uhoh:


----------



## BG7

Jaric makes the first, Clippers lead, and then the second. Duhon driving, and gets the points off a Clipper goaltending. Bulls try to do a timeout act, but there was no timeout lol. Maggette miss, Brand rebound, and is fouled.


----------



## Bulls96

Why Jarick is feeling so comfortable ?


----------



## BG7

69-69 Timeout.

What a magical number.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry 6-16 FG


----------



## DaBullz

Deng was only in the game for a minute or two.

Bulls with Chandler, Curry, Duhon, Griffin, and Gordon


----------



## DaBullz

Deng back in.

Scores right away

71-70 bulls


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Deng was only in the game for a minute or two.
> 
> Bulls with Chandler, Curry, Duhon, Griffin, and Gordon


He just got a bucket.

And another.
Damn.


----------



## lister333

what happened to deng?


----------



## Future

Seriously, Deng should be freakin starting.


----------



## BG7

Clanks in the first. Misses the second, licky Curry did not get called for lane violation. Luol gets baseline for a score off the bank in. Ross makes a shot. Deng quickly down court for the jumpshot. Brand fouled and one.

74-73 Clippers.


----------



## JRose5

Gotta play defense..


----------



## chifaninca

Skiles should be fired on the spot if he puts Pike back in.

Deng should never see the bench! Pike should never leave the bench.

Gordon only sees the floor when Hinrich is tired.


----------



## unBULLievable

Bulls are blowing it.As usual


----------



## BG7

Brand misses, lane violation Bulls, misses the redo. Davis rebound. Deng misses a three. Jaric makes an off balance shot. Duhon to Deng for three!!!!! 

76 all


----------



## BG7

Nocioni is way off on the Jamal Like three pointer. Wide right. Better get his bearings on his compass right. Jaric takes a page out of Nocionis book and wide right but off Nocioni, Clippers miss shot that Mikki Moore took.


----------



## lister333

deng should play at least 30 minutes per game


----------



## Future

I think I'm stating the obvious here, but I think they should be paying more attention to Jaric. Freakin killin us.....


----------



## JRose5

I shudder any time Nocioni gets the ball beyond 15 feet..


----------



## BG7

Deng needs to be playing at least 36 minutes a game, not this garbage that Skiles is doing.


----------



## Bulls96

Dabullz, the team’s fate in your hand. You know what to do.
We neeeeed your comments (play-by-play)
Lead us to the victory !


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Nocioni is way off on the Jamal Like three pointer. Wide right.


Very Jamal Like


----------



## chifaninca

All tied after three.


You can put this one on Skiles if it is lost.

Pike killed us with crap space play. HE should be the next buyout.

Gordon is a glitter, no gold.

Noci is Sammy Sosa on a basketball court.


Ohhhh, and Deng gets in and does what he always does - CONTRIBUTES!


----------



## lister333

hope to see deng playing the whole fourth quarter!!Most regular bull´s player no doubt about it


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Dabullz, the team’s fate in your hand. You know what to do.
> We neeeeed your comments (play-by-play)
> Lead us to the victory !


Babyblueslugga is doing great!


----------



## chifaninca

Da Bullz put me on the fire Skiles list twice


----------



## Future

Why does Duhon keep doubling, leavin Jaric wide open.... Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## BG7

Jaric makes another three on us. Deng misses three, Clippers running. Mikki Moore fouled when driving.

Skiles is crap.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Babyblueslugga is doing great!


He's annoying...


----------



## BG7

Moore makes the first shot. And the second freethrow is good also. Duhon missed. Davis fouls Wilcox.

81-76 Clips


----------



## lister333

we need a timeout!


----------



## chifaninca

Damn it


----------



## BG7

Wilcox miss. Deng gets an offensive foul  what a shame. Wilcox scores with his left hand. Nocioni is fouled whilst driving to the lane.


----------



## DaBullz

To be fair, Skiles has little practice trying to protect a 24 point lead...


----------



## lister333

gordon just 3-11 pretty bad again


----------



## chifaninca

Noci drives and is fouled. Two more misses on the way.

Why the hell is Gordon on the floor?


----------



## Bulls96

Skiles is a parole officer or involve in some sort research activities, he is not a coach !


----------



## Future

I hate you Scott Skiles, I hate you....

How about putting Chandler and/or Curry back in? 

How about starting Deng from now on?

I hate you Scott Skiles, I hate you....

Only these Bulls.....


----------



## JRose5

Where the **** are Curry and Chandler?

It'd be cool if Nocioni could make a free throw.


----------



## lister333

damm!! nocioni really couldnt shoot ft


----------



## qwerty

Wtf is wrong with nocioni and and his free throws.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 4 on 2 fast break, end up with a 20 ft jumper that misses.


----------



## GB

Deng sucks.


----------



## BG7

Misses the first. The freethrow rollercoaster of Nocioni we are all used to. Makes the second. Ross miss, David rebound. Jaric miss, Nocioni up to Deng missed pullup. Moore with the offensive foul, nevermind, Nocioni's flop wasn't good enough.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

Jaric is wiping the floor with us :upset:


----------



## chifaninca

Gordons suckiness is rubbing off on Deng right now.



Noci needs to sit.


----------



## JRose5

Get Nocioni the **** outta there.


----------



## lister333

Nocioni doesnt seem to get confident on his ft shooting


----------



## DaBullz

My impression is that the Clips mailed it in during Q1. Dunleavy benched his starters for a long time. When they came back in, they were fired up.


----------



## BG7

Curry and Chandler back in, yay! Moore makes the first, and the second. Gordon miss, ball bounced every where, Curry fouled downlow. Timeout.

85-77 Clippers up by 8.


----------



## Future

From up 23 to down by 8. 

That's a whole new breed of suck


----------



## lister333

9 -1 clippers in this quarter....


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with their proper starting 5 in the game:

Curry, Chandler, Hinrich, Gordon, and Deng.

Even though Gordon has missed a lot of shots, I like what I see in him - A LOT.


----------



## JRose5

Unbelievable..


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls with their proper starting 5 in the game:
> 
> Curry, Chandler, Hinrich, Gordon, and Deng.
> 
> Even though Gordon has missed a lot of shots, I like what I see in him - A LOT.


Yes, Gordon is making great moves, just not finishing them.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls with their proper starting 5 in the game:
> 
> Curry, Chandler, Hinrich, Gordon, and Deng.
> 
> Even though Gordon has missed a lot of shots, I like what I see in him - A LOT.


Da Bullz - Send me some of what you are smoking - GORDON SUCKS


----------



## chifaninca

35 Point turnaround!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fire SKILES NOW


----------



## Future

GOD THIS TEAM SUCKS!!!

Hinrich has played like GARBAGE since his first game....


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Da Bullz - Send me some of what you are smoking - GORDON SUCKS


He's shown some good things, despite some missed shots.

Its Nocioni thats sucking it up.


----------



## DaBullz

What I see in Gordon:
1) He absolutely hits the open shot
2) He's agressively going to the hole. He's pulling up short instead of going all the way, so he's not drawing the fouls.
3) He has the handles to take the ball anywhere he wants on the court.
4) When bringing the ball up court, he is willing to pass it up court instead of dribbling it.

Gordon just hit a pretty amazing shot just now.


----------



## lister333

i think this game is over ....bulls another loss


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> He's shown some good things, despite some missed shots.
> 
> Its Nocioni thats sucking it up.


Noci has been like Hinrich tonight - Hoorible.


----------



## TripleDouble

This will be one of the worst losses in a litteny of bad losses with this post-good Bulls team.


----------



## Future

I think Hinrich has played worse than Gordon


----------



## DaBullz

7:00 left

Bulls under/over 90?

Looks like under, but there's plenty of time left.


----------



## JRose5

Kick his *** Seabass!


----------



## BG7

Eddy to the three point line, to Hinrich, to his imaginary friend, out of bounds, turnover. Clinton Ross foul. Hinrich miss. Livingston to Wilcox for the dunk. Hinrich misses 3, Wilcox rebound. Chandler rebound off the Simmons miss. Gordon makes a three !!!!! No they only give him 2. Curry the steal. Chandler fouled, Wilcox punches what appears to be Eddy Curry, Chandler was about to whoop Wilcox's ***, but the ref broke it up before anything started.


----------



## Ron Mexico

wow chandler is pissed maybe that will fire the team up


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni has been agressive. To the line 3 separate times (he's just 2-6 though).

He's 5-9 FG with 4 rebounds and 3 assists in just 24 minutes.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Chandler punched Curry:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Chandler in 32 minutes:
4-5 FG
4-6 FT
10 reb
2 blk
12 pts


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What I see in Gordon:
> 1) He absolutely hits the open shot
> 2) He's agressively going to the hole. He's pulling up short instead of going all the way, so he's not drawing the fouls.
> 3) He has the handles to take the ball anywhere he wants on the court.
> 4) When bringing the ball up court, he is willing to pass it up court instead of dribbling it.
> 
> Gordon just hit a pretty amazing shot just now.


Here's what I see in Gordon:

1) Horrible shot selection.
2) Rushes his shot because he is TOO short.
3) Defensive liability
4) Isn't finishing plays and takes possesions off.
5) needs help on the D end and isn't keeping his guy honest on the O.


----------



## BG7

Chandler 1-2 from the line. Wilcox miss. Eddy miss. Simmons miss, Chandler rebound. Gordon missed 3 that swirls out, Tyson foul.

87-80 Clips.


----------



## lister333

lot of rookies=lot of silly mistakes


----------



## chifaninca

Have we gotten so bad that as long as a guy almost makes a basket or hits the rim that we root for him?

Bad pick for a team like ours.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with 4 points in the quarter
Only 1-9 FG (made shot by Gordon)


----------



## BG7

Add Wilcox to the hitlist.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Have we gotten so bad that as long as a guy almost makes a basket or hits the rim that we root for him?
> 
> Bad pick for a team like ours.


Yes, it's gotten so bad.


----------



## Philo

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's what I see in Gordon:
> 
> 1) Horrible shot selection.
> 2) Rushes his shot because he is TOO short.
> 3) Defensive liability
> 4) Isn't finishing plays and takes possesions off.
> 5) needs help on the D end and isn't keeping his guy honest on the O.


Sounds like a rookie playing in his 4th game...


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

Wow Wilcox


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are done. Stick a fork in 'em.

Clips just got about 5 shots and 5 offensive boards, before finally scoring on a monster slam putback.


----------



## Philo

Livingston will be the best PG in this league...


----------



## BG7

Curry a good defensive stop, but the Clips get 2 str8 offensive rebounds. Brand miss, Wilcox with the putback slam. Hinrich to Chandler for the monsta dunk. Elton Brand with the 3 second violation.

89-82


----------



## BG7

Deng miss, Chandler tries to save it but to the Clippers. Maggette miss but is fouled.

Looks like were gonna lose.

Los Santos with the timeout.


----------



## DaBullz

chifaninca:

What I see is the Bulls packed into the lane with at least 4 guys. Clips get the ball on the wing and they drive into all 4 guys and score or get fouled.

That's why going to the hole is important.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

Bulls dont have another home game until December  

Should we start the Skiles watch now or later ?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Livingston will be the best PG in this league...


He's had some insane passes.


Also, this game sucks.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Bulls dont have another home game until December
> 
> Should we start the Skiles watch now or later ?


now.


----------



## Future

Do you guys notice how it takes the offense 14 seconds to set up? They dribble around the perimeter for 14 seconds.... so by the time they finally got something set up, the coaches scream RED.

Man, I can't stand this...


----------



## BG7

Maggette makes the first freethrow attempt. Also the second. Hinrich miss. Chandler rebound, and fouled.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a rookie playing in his 4th game...


No,

Sounds like a guy straight outta high school. Gordon was supposed to be opolished and ready....Instead he's Ratty.

4-14 tonight - Very Jamal Crawford like.

Oh, except that we have shifted our "blame" to Eddy Curry.

FIRE SKILES - A crap space rookie should not have the second most shots on your team. No offensive strategy at all.

If you didn't like Crawford and you love Gordon - you are funny.

BTW - Deng plays like a lottery pick rookie. Streaky but shows real potential and doesn't hurt his team.

I don't blame Gordon completely. I blame Skiles and Paxson. There is no reason Gordon should be starting. Way to send the right message. God I miss Floyd...........NOT.


----------



## BG7

Misses the first, not a good time. 

Rick Brunson in its over.


----------



## Bulls96

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Add Wilcox to the hitlist.


Done !!!


----------



## BG7

Chandler makes the second. Jaric miss, Curry JUMPING rebound. Chandler posts up and scores. Brand miss, Curry JUMPING rebound. Hinrich missed shot. Foul on EC.


----------



## Future

Hinrich looks like ****....


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich has not had a good game at all. Has he hit the Tinsley wall already?


FIRE SKILES NOW!


Chandler has ahd a very good game tonight.


----------



## BG7

Jaric makes the first. Not the second. Curry swipes the rebound, timeout Bulls.

92-85

Bulls have a very very slim chance to win this one.


----------



## lister333

chandler had a decent game...heinrich very awlfull though


----------



## Future

Tyson seems like the only one playing with any intensity out there right now.....

Gordon has looked terrible today..... do you notice how he constantly dribbles himself into the corner all the time... he's done it in every game so far.


----------



## chifaninca

While we are at it. Fire Paxson too!

Paxson:

"Gordon and Hinrich can be a very effective tandom for years." 

Maybe in rowing club.

Tonight:

Hinrich: 3-11 and 8 points
Gordon: 4-14 10 points.

Recipe for disaster


----------



## BG7

Curry makes a baby hook. Jaric miss, Deng rebound. Deng is fouled whilst driving. Only if it could of went in.


----------



## BG7

Makes the first. Nocioni back in why??? Its a freethrow situation. Curry out??? why???? Duhon in for Chandler???? why???? Deng misses its over quick timeout. Skiles is an idiot for the lineup he just put in.


----------



## JRose5

Even Deng missing his damn free throws.


----------



## chifaninca

Free throws 18-30 - we won't win till we make use of the free throw line.


----------



## Future

OH MY GOD!! FIRE SKILES NOW AFTER THAT MOVE!!!

He puts in his tiny lineup after Deng's first free throw. Deng misses his second and they had no chance for an offensive rebound with that small lineup.

Couldn't he have waited to put in the tiny lineup after they foul the one of the clippers players?

The man has no game time management at all.


----------



## lister333

skiles doesnt have any clue of what he´ll do in the next bulls game...mark my words


----------



## DaBullz

Skiles brings in Curry and Chandler.

Playing the offense/defense game.

He's hoping the small lineup might hit a 3.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni fouls Maggette. EC, Chandler back in Skiles actually is coaching right. Maggette misses the first. Alleleluia. Strings the second Bulls timeout.

93-88

Time for a miracle

Please oh please.


----------



## futuristxen

We hit some 3's and take this one home to the bakers.


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler - 17 points and 12 rebounds. 6-7 shooting. Great game.

Curry - 18 points and 11 REBOUNDS. 7-18 shooting. Good game.

Hinrich, Gordon and Pike - 7 of 27 for 19 points. Our guards cost us the game tonight.


----------



## BG7

Curry miss. Deng foul game over. Well not really but were gonna lose the game. But you never know Rick Brunson at the line. Eh, makes the first, and the second, the nails are in the coffin. Deng makes a 3!!!!! Too bad it don;t reakky matta. Clippers timeout.


----------



## futuristxen

I would have run a 3 for Deng instead of that Curry play.

And I would have run that Curry play a lot earlier in the second half.


----------



## chifaninca

Edit - Skiles and our Gaurds cost us this game.


FIRE SKILES - FIRE PAXOFCRAP

Our players are not the problem. The organization is.


----------



## BG7

Deng to Curry dunk. Brunson to the line. Misses it still hope. Makes it. Hinrich nails the buzzer beating 3 and the BULLS WIN THE GAME !!!!!


----------



## BG7

Just kidding we lose  

97-96


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, TRUTHHURTS*, rlucas4257*, hoops*, GB*, Vintage, smARTmouf, deranged40, Future*, TripleDouble, victor_vc, rwj333, RoRo, pmtan99, airety, Hong Kong Fooey, unBULLievable, lister333, JRose5*, Scinos, jaimedun34, Ice Nine*, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, sp00k, nwasquad*, sonny, mizenkay*, sboydell, Jujuba, bbertha37, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, jsuh84, DaBullz)


----------



## lister333

i blame this loss in skiles...he made bad very bad decisions out there!!!
What deng has to do to get the starting position??????


----------



## HKF

Is there any doubt this Bulls team might go winless on their upcoming road trip. Blew a 20+ point lead to the Clippers. 

When is Skiles going to up and quit. It has to be soon.


----------



## airety

Painful.

Is it safe to say Rick Brunson came back to haunt us?


----------



## GB

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home2/basketba/public_html/forum/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40



There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Edit - Skiles and our Gaurds cost us this game.
> 
> 
> FIRE SKILES - FIRE PAXOFCRAP
> 
> *Our players are not the problem. The organization is.*


Read this

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124041&forumid=27



> Jalen Rose is a cancer. Glen Robinson is a cancer. Eddie Robinson is a cancer. What do these guys all have in common. They can help a team win. Go throw around the term cancer as much as you want but these guys have a positive effect on the win column. Scott Skiles is by far the biggest cancer on the team.





> I am not sure if my team can win. If they keep this clown around, I am unsure if this team will ever win a game. 0-82 thats nice. Or more realistically a worst record to an expansion team. How the hell do you worse then an expansion team. We have better players then the Bobcats, we have a more storied history then the Bobcats, but yet they seem to do better then us, that seems to tell you that something is wrong. I really do not think that it is the players, since they are better then the Bobcats, but a lack of organization. A coach needs to have everything organized in order for a team to win. We are not an organized team. To get 10 wins in a season you need at least D work. 15 wins needs C work. 25 wins needs B work, and more then 30 wins needs A work from the coach. Right now we are turning in F work, and the teacher is failign us (well the other teams are kicking our ***) Less then 10 wins is a real possibilty if we keep doing this comedy routine that the clown is telling us to do every night.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Is there any doubt this Bulls team might go winless on their upcoming road trip. Blew a 20+ point lead to the Clippers.
> 
> When is Skiles going to up and quit. It has to be soon.


Yup Bulls will start off 0-11, we haven't won a game on the road trip since MJ's time. 0-32 since then I believe on the road trip.

Tim Floyd even looks down on Skiles, thats sad.


----------



## Salvaged Ship

According to the box score, Deng only played 27 minutes. Gordon played more, Piatkowski played 20 minutes.

If Deng is clearly your best player, why is he out of the game 21 minutes? Was he hurt? I cannot see the games and do not know.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> According to the box score, Deng only played 27 minutes. Gordon played more, Piatkowski played 20 minutes.
> 
> If Deng is clearly your best player, why is he out of the game 21 minutes? Was he hurt? I cannot see the games and do not know.


The ship has already sunk, if you get my drift. Something to do with a jib.


----------



## JRose5

19/31 from the FT..

Couple of those coulda helped.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> They lack a superstar that can break the other teams run and carry them on his back during times when their shots arn't dropping.


This is the first game I've gotten to watch (which is why I haven't been posting here), but the same old result that I've learned to become pissed but then ultimately indifferent to.

Usually, I try to get into the player's heads.

Once you have a losing culture, you're always wondering how you're going to be able to keep a win. You're wondering till the very last minute about your abilities.

Lacking a superstar to break this mindset is what we lack.

How do we stack up ?

Tyson and Eddy showed how much damage they could do when they are on a run. The trick is they need to be on a run. I think a reason that they haven't developed is because as big men they don't have control over the ball that a small forward or point guard has. Otherwise Tyson and Eddy were pulling down just about every rebound and challenging every shot. 

Deng's closest, but it's just too much to ask from him. Like Elton, he seems more of a solid role-filler than a firestarter, but he's only 19, so whatever.

Nocioni has no basketball skills at all, though his aggressiveness is to be admired. 

Ben Gordon is alright. I don't see any real difference between he and Hinrich. But I'm feeling bad for Kirk. He has become very symbolic of this losing culture: fighting up for this team during high times and during the low times, but never being able to close anything out. That 3 at the end was just very symbolic of how no matter what good things we do during the battles, we frickin' lose the wars.

With this lack of defined superstars, is it me or do we get into more trouble by passing the ball ? There were so many times when Kirk would throw the ball and then the Clippers would at least get a piece of it.

The defense allowed too many open shots. I don't really know how to make sense of that.


----------



## BG7

Curry is our best player, then Deng, then Chandler. That is based on the positive effect on our team. When we fell apart that was when we stopped giving the ball to Curry in the post on a regular occasion. Curry and Chandler each had 1 turnover only that is phenomenal. It appears there are a lot of turnovers of Hinrich's that were not documented in this game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Is there any doubt this Bulls team might go winless on their upcoming road trip. Blew a 20+ point lead to the Clippers.
> 
> When is Skiles going to up and quit. It has to be soon.


They'll go 0-10 at least.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Is there any doubt this Bulls team might go winless on their upcoming road trip. Blew a 20+ point lead to the Clippers.
> 
> When is Skiles going to up and quit. It has to be soon.


He better do it before he gets fired. I'm going to start the Official Bring Back Phil Jackson Club!


----------



## deranged40

Well can't blame this on the Twin Toddlers, Curry with 20-11 and Chandler with 17-13. Maybe if Deng would've gotten to play starter's minutes it would've been a lot closer.


----------



## remlover

KIrk was awful out there! 

Pike was on the floor wayyyy too much. 

Whats up w/ Duhon (also kirk) constantly doubling Mikki Moore leaving Jaric for an open 3 back in the 3rd Q?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

This team just doesn't know how to win. They look like a bunch of amateurs out there. The only thing that looked salvagable tonight was Hinrich and Chandler. I'd keep both of them.


----------



## Philo

Summer 2006...we can't do anything but hope for a miracle until then. We may improve slightly, but unless there is a GM on crack, there is NOTHING Pax can do. That is the ONLY light at the end of the tunnel. If we can't land a big name FA during that summer, along with a stud in the draft, we may not have a team capable of winning in the playoffs for another decade. Krause ****ed this franchise to all hell.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 
> What deng has to do to get the starting position??????


Well apparently performance on the court doesn't matter.... so the answer to your question is... when Skiles is fired


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 19/31 from the FT..
> 
> Couple of those coulda helped.


JRose, just in case you want to freshen that line in your sig, let me say the following:

"The key, I think all of us armchair strategists will agree, is not to lead by 24 in the first place. You don't win many games that way."

Several scattered observations:

--I wish you could bet on stuff like whether or not the Bulls pull an 0-fer on the circus forced exile. It is a lock.

--Since I've had a kid, I tend to get less riled up over stuff that happens in Bulls games, but when Skiles kept using Jaric's guy to double and Jaric hit what felt like sixteen consecutive threes at the top of the key, I was seeing blood. I also loved the stretch where Nocioni was guarding Mikki Moore (okay) and Duhon was frantically double-teaming him like Mikki was Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. And there's Ben Gordon's shot selection . . . 

--Has anyone been watching Raptors games this year? Jalen Rose looks to be about as done as Antonio Davis is. Those two'll be the owners' poster children for limiting the length of guaranteed contracts -- who wants to pay guys who can't play anymore 16, 17 million a year for 3 years?

--The "culture of losing" that surrounds this team is probably at least another GM and a couple of head coaches away from being exorcised. It is real, it is thick, it is choking the life out of everything they try and do. Call it the Curse of the Jordanino.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry is our best player, then Deng, then Chandler. That is based on the positive effect on our team. When we fell apart that was when we stopped giving the ball to Curry in the post on a regular occasion. Curry and Chandler each had 1 turnover only that is phenomenal. It appears there are a lot of turnovers of Hinrich's that were not documented in this game.


I beg to differ. I don't see Curry having a positive affect on this team at all. 1. Chandler 2. Hinrich 3. Deng 4. Curry 5. Duhon based on their affect/energy.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich had a very bad effect on the game tonight. He failed to break the press, and passed the ball to Antonio Davis who was able to break the press. He failed to get the ball in the post to Curry, when Curry had favorable position in the post. Hinrich had fumbilitis, and was lost on defense. Jaric was just gone, and then when Hinrich looked Jaric was making a wide open three, while Hinrich was busy double teaming Mikki Moore. 

Hinrich needs to grow up, and make some better decisions on the court. Its been like this all year.


----------



## Spyfy

Curry with 40 minutes of PT. That's impressive. I'd guess that's the most minutes he's logged in one game in the NBA. Give the kid some burn and he puts up some numbers. 

I watched the first half. Is it me or is Curry failing to back his man down like he did in the past? It seems he catches the ball and then turns to the middle and shoots that little jump hook. I'd much rather see him back his guy down and get a closer look or go up w/ a power move. I still think he's gonna get it eventually and be a force in this league and a solid double double guy. We should hang on to him.

Gordon to me just appears to be way too small to play the 2 after watching a few games. We've got Hinrich already at the 1 so something needs to happen. If we could get a REAL 2 guard that can shoot and add it to Deng, Curry, Chandler and Hinrich w/ Nocioni off the bench I feel we'd have a decent groupl to build around.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> Curry with 40 minutes of PT. That's impressive. I'd guess that's the most minutes he's logged in one game in the NBA. Give the kid some burn and he puts up some numbers.
> 
> I watched the first half. Is it me or is Curry failing to back his man down like he did in the past? It seems he catches the ball and then turns to the middle and shoots that little jump hook. I'd much rather see him back his guy down and get a closer look or go up w/ a power move. I still think he's gonna get it eventually and be a force in this league and a solid double double guy. We should hang on to him.
> 
> Gordon to me just appears to be way too small to play the 2 after watching a few games. We've got Hinrich already at the 1 so something needs to happen. If we could get a REAL 2 guard that can shoot and add it to Deng, Curry, Chandler and Hinrich w/ Nocioni off the bench I feel we'd have a decent groupl to build around.


Well if Hinrich doens't get his act together anytime soon, Gordon should be starting. Hinrich can flatout lose his guy on offense, but he just isn't finishing it with a shot yet.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Okay, my first look at the bulls.. and you guys have pretty much summed up all that i was thinking.. but here are my thoughts..

- Chandler always hesitated when he got the ball low in the paint.. he got fouled every time he took it to the hole, but he constantly looked to pass out to hinrich in the 2nd half, which accomplished all of nothing..

-Hinrich stunk tonight.. besides his two 3s at the beginning I really wasn't impressed.

-Curry seemed to avoid contact in the post, instead to shoot hookshots.. great if they were falling, but whenever they'd miss chandler would be unable to get position and it was always an easy board for the D.

-I forgot how fast Gordon was.. wow. Deng was solid, a little questionable shot selection at times (fast break with numbers pull up 15??), but I guess since he's a rookie thats understandable. Nocioni's style of game excites me, he plays hard and I like when he gets the green light and takes it to the basket. If only he could've hit his free throws. 

Duhon must've had about 4 or 5 assists, had a nice steal down the stretch.. I liked how Paxon apparently told him to take it to the rack instead of jacking 3s. 

All in all, great first quarter.. although you can't always rely on 68% shooting or whatever it was.. I felt Hinrich killed their momentum in the 2nd quarter there and it just snowballed from there. I'd like to see Gordon with his speed as PG and Deng and Nocioni out there as well with the big C's. Davis had a pretty solid game too, better than I expected anyways.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> Curry with 40 minutes of PT. That's impressive. I'd guess that's the most minutes he's logged in one game in the NBA. Give the kid some burn and he puts up some numbers.


Can you say showcase?


----------



## Spyfy

I think Hinrich could hold the 2 spot down much better than Gordon. He is bigger and stronger. He reminds me alot of Hornacek. I don't feel real confident that Gordon is a PG however. Could he get the team into the offense? Can he guard opposing 1's? I feel he's gonna be a major disappointment as an NBA player. He reminds me a great deal of Wagner. I think we were all hoping for Francis.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup Bulls will start off 0-11, we haven't won a game on the road trip since MJ's time.


For the good of his team, Reinsdorf needs to start making other reservations for the Circus.

But this loss was solely do to the lack of a "put the team on his back" superstar.

Like Carmelo or Dwayne Wayne.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Eddy got 14 of his points in the 1st quarter I think. He was really on a roll. If you shaved off 20 of those minutes he would've still had his 20 points.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> For the good of his team, Reinsdorf needs to start making other reservations for the Circus.
> 
> But this loss was solely do to the lack of a "put the team on his back" superstar.
> 
> Like Carmelo or Dwayne Wayne.


Deng is better then Carmelo already, and can put a team on his back IF HES ON THE FLOOR


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The ship has already sunk, if you get my drift. Something to do with a jib.


Whats with the jib jokes...I'm missing something...


----------



## Spyfy

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you say showcase?


I can say it, but I think it will be a mistake. I can't honestly say I've ever seen much in game coaching of the kid. He makes a mistake, Cartwright or Skiles just pull him and give him the staredown. What happened with pulling him off to the side and telling him what he did wrong, patting him on the butt and telling him to go get em? Where's Jeff Van Gundy coaching? We need a different approach with the young guys. We've let far too much talent leave Chi-town already and go on to be good NBA players elsewhere. Let's find a teaching-coach and have a little patience. We turn over half our roster every year. That's never gonna get us anywhere. I feel like the Bulls organization thinks they're playing NBA Live instead of running one of the great sports franchises in history.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng is better then Carmelo already, and can put a team on his back IF HES ON THE FLOOR


Not yet.


----------



## Spyfy

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> Eddy got 14 of his points in the 1st quarter I think. He was really on a roll. If you shaved off 20 of those minutes he would've still had his 20 points.


Scoring isn't all a player does however. He did end up with 11 boards as well. Again, I watched the first half and I realize he did most of his scoring early as usual but him playing 40 minutes is interesting. It doesn't look like the Clippers bigs had great games against Curry and Chandler.


----------



## BG7

Curry had a huge defensive stop down the stretch, but Chandler just couldn't pick up the rebound because Brand I believe a great rebounder himself had great position on Chandler. 

And yes we need a new coach with a new approach. Yelling at a guy teaches him nothing, but telling him what he did wrong, and how to fix the problem does.


----------



## randyripoff

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Yelling at a guy teaches him nothing, but telling him what he did wrong, and how to fix the problem does.


If said player is willing to listen.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Has anyone been watching Raptors games this year? Jalen Rose looks to be about as done as Antonio Davis is. Those two'll be the owners' poster children for limiting the length of guaranteed contracts -- who wants to pay guys who can't play anymore 16, 17 million a year for 3 years?


I needed to point out that Jalen Rose has had a Jordanesque 4th quarter and brought the Raptors back from the dead at the Rose Center. 97-94 w/3:09 left.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I needed to point out that Jalen Rose has had a Jordanesque 4th quarter and brought the Raptors back from the dead at the Rose Center. 97-94 w/3:09 left.


19-7-3 so far for J.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I needed to point out that Jalen Rose has had a Jordanesque 4th quarter and brought the Raptors back from the dead at the Rose Center. 97-94 w/3:09 left.


Must be tough to have a 3rd option that can do that for you on any given night.

On second thought, it might be nice to have a third option in the first place.... Or a first option that can do that on any given night.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike the season is 4 games old and that line is getting used as much as the "jib".


Yeah, but last time I ended up just sittin here and watching the <strike>disaster</strike> game unfold and venting about it.

Tonight I did a good 17.3 miles on my bike and lifted while we got our asses handed to us. At least *I* was productive  



> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> JC has played only 12 mins. in that game so far and he's not in foul trouble. I'm assuming he might've injured himself.


Yep, I flipped the Knicks game on at Bulls halftime... he had some sort of collision with Stephen Jackson.

----------------------------

Anyway, that was probably about the best effort we'll see from the Bulls in a while. 

Unfortunately, that wasn't a compliment.

Skiles, at least, made the attempt to alter the game plan and correctly use Tyson and Eddy. Get the ball to them on the blocks and in the paint. Don't have them wondering around away from the basket. I would have liked to see even more in that direction, but it was a start at least. 

Defensively, Tyson and Eddy were pretty good, but Tyson gave up some big dunks to Wilcox down the stretch and was out of position or unready to get a couple of balls.

I really liked seeing Tyson call off Kirk and then throw make a move and score on Wilcox.

I really don't understand, however, how he came to the conclusion that what we needed to do was not play Adrian Griffin and Othella Harrington at all. What the **** is up with that? They're our only two non-over the hill vets, and they've both played fairly well up to this point. So what do we do when we really have our backs to the wall; not play them. Err... ok.

The plan to play weak off Jaric and let him beat us with three pointers was executed to perfection. That's something we can be proud of at least.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Must be tough to have a 3rd option that can do that for you on any given night.
> 
> On second thought, it might be nice to have a third option in the first place.... Or a first option that can do that on any given night.


I don't know what number option Vince Carter is anymore, but I have to think he's available for the right price. Would something involving Curry get it done?

I like what Sam Mitchell's doing. Kind of Grizzlies North -- they play 8 or 9 guys a bunch of minutes. When you have a bunch of veterans who might otherwise be hard to motivate or keep interested, it's a good approach. And Bosh and Alston are just terrific.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Tonight I did a good 17.3 miles on my bike



 

Someones jib is gonna be _cut._ 
:groucho:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know what number option Vince Carter is anymore, but I have to think he's available for the right price. Would something involving Curry get it done?
> 
> I like what Sam Mitchell's doing. Kind of Grizzlies North -- they play 8 or 9 guys a bunch of minutes. When you have a bunch of veterans who might otherwise be hard to motivate or keep interested, it's a good approach. And Bosh and Alston are just terrific.


For the life of me, I don't see why Toronto would ever trade Vince. He surely puts buts in the seats and he's an all-star (by fan vote at least).

Toronto wasn't expected to be doing this well at this point, surely. And that's in spite of them hiring a new coach and having a major collapse in the W/L record last season.

They've also done it without Yell, who's on the injured list and wasn't playing much (or that well) prior.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someones jib is gonna be _cut._
> :groucho:


That's the goal  

32lbs down so far


----------



## johnston797

Just finished watching the tape....

Brand is the most over-rated "Great" player in the game. If a team had 2 better players, then they might be a contender.

Chandler looked good. Let's see him put a few of these type games together.


----------



## johnston797

Even though Gordon was not "my guy", I have been preatching patience with him. But even if he kicks it up 3 gears, he stilll looks like a short SG, doesn't he?


----------



## Da Grinch

my take on the game is good and bad , it showed the bulls are capable of playing well enough to win.

they can shoot better , rebound , make effective use of their bigs and defend. and even do all of this at the same time.

but their flaws came with a flash on why this team was built to lose.

when the clips made a run after the bulls put it up to 24 , the bulls folded , they were living off of the emotion of the crowd and when it left , so did their fire.

the clips simply wore them down by taking the ball to the hoop repeatedly.

skiles did nothing effective to stop this flow, after his initial job to have them motivated to jump on a team that played the night before while the bulls have played the fewest games thus far, he let them lose their energy after the crowd stopped propelling them. they also have no go to plays nothing that they can go to to stop a run, execution is poor on this team despite its talent and athletic ability.

they are being led by players who are too young and too emotional , the put their heads down basically and basically played not to lose for the most part outside of tyson.

curry needs a counter move still after all these years , i dont even care what it is as long he is going to his left so teams cant overplay the hook anymore, a spin, drop step, an up and under , something to keep defenses honest , or he will never be more than he is , the league has caught up to him even the clips and the suns who dont even start centers against him.

that he doesn't have one speaks volumes about how much coaching he is getting over the past year

chandler can hit a jump shot which is always good , but puzzling since the start of the 3rd quarter kirk was repeatedly running pick and pops with curry who doesn't have one , effectively making sure they wouldn't have a good start to the 2nd half, but i have already spoken about the need of kirk to create jumpshots for players who cant hit them and in curry's case refuse to take them making the offense having to set up again , only against the clock the 2nd time.

kirk didn't play well , on offense or defense.

nocioni is too turnover prone and cant hit free throws ...yet he , gordon , and pike have started and deng hasn't despite he is the only player to play well in all 4 games is coming off the bench. in fact only 4 of the players on the active roster haven't AD , deng duhon and griffin.

nocioni hustles and plays good defense, but he is too shaky with the ball to be trusted as a playmaker, he should be used as a finisher on plays , he makes too many bad passes, 4 tunovers is too many.

pike sux, if he isn't hitting shots he shouldn't be out there, how he played 20 min. is beyond me ...and only get 2 shots, is bad excecution getting a suposed shooter almost no shots is a bad way to play...well at least he hit a technical free throw.

duhon didn't play too bad or too good just a mediocre game from him .

davis did well enough , but his movements are getting stiffer and stiffer, he is aging on the court before our eyes.

i have renewed optimism we can get lucky and steal a game on the west coast trip...but it would not surprise me terribly if they didn't


----------



## T.Shock

Let's exercise some logic real quick...

Kirk Hinrich - He's solid. He had an off game, still not terrible, but off. Let's wait before we crucify for one bad performance.

Ben Gordon - It's his 4th GAME. 4th. How good was GP, AI at their 4th Game. Remember the Jay-Will triple double on J-Kidd in Nov. and then he didn't do **** the rest of the way.

Chandler - Legit performance against Wilcox and Brand

Curry - Not legit against Mikki Moore

We're young, we have no experience, and our head coach is a motivator not a strategist. I'm not sayin i'm enjoying this, but I am not fooling myself into making wild accusations about players or coaches.


----------

